# DMCC worker Visa Cancelation Processing Times



## That Guy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,

I work for a company in JLT DMCC and i wanted to know how long it will take to cancel my visa and any other processes needed? We have no PRO so I will be the one to do all the footwork to make sure it gets done asap for i am on a short timeline to return to my country.


----------

